# Hello from Chamsys



## jamesh (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I'd formally introduce myself. I'm James from ChamSys UK, I look forward to getting to know all you guys and taking part in the CB forum. 
If anyone here has any questions relating to MagicQ software or hardware I'm also more than happy to help out and answer any questions should you have any. 

Thanks,


James


----------



## jonliles (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome to the board! You'll find there are quite of few folks using your software!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome. There are a lot of ChamSys fans here. Jump in and join the conversation, you'll be surprised what you can learn yourself here.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 30, 2013)

Please see the thread "ChamSys MagicQ questions". The first post in that thread was originally here but I moved it to lighting for easier searching in the future.


----------



## Hughesie (May 5, 2013)

Its fantastic to have a company representative here from a major console company like Chamsys. Welcome aboard.


----------



## bishopthomas (May 7, 2013)

Hey, James! Welcome to Control Booth; thanks for taking part here.


----------



## ChamSysUSA (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello from ChamSys . Just thought I would add my Hello's to all on the board and introduce myself too. I'm Phil from ChamSys USA and head up the sales and support here in the US. I'm based out of Florida and I look forward to hearing more from you guys too. I also run the training here in the USA. Like many of us at ChamSys, I'm a LD and I'm always happy to answer questions about our gear and console programming.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 2, 2014)

Great to see someone else from ChamSys here! Welcome to the booth! I expect you've had a chance to poke around by now, and found what a wealth of information and support Control Booth is.
Personally I've only had my hands on a ChamSys console once, taking over for someone mid show (and yes I liked the console).


----------



## ChamSysUSA (Jul 2, 2014)

Glad you liked the console - and were able to take over mid show!

I've used Control Booth as a reference tool for several years. gals to participate now.


----------

